# Official South Park Thread



## Daiephir (May 2, 2011)

So, new South Park, season 15 starting, with some iPad shinanigans from the start and general Steve Jobs crazyness, I like it quite a bit, even thought it seems like it was quite a Apple bashing one


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 2, 2011)

the centipad funny shit. Why won't it read?!! Haha


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 2, 2011)

"Hold on Kyle! I berieve in you!"


----------



## Daiephir (May 2, 2011)

''Cuttlefish with asparagus or Vanilla Paste?
Hmmmhmmmhmmm!
Cuttlefish with asperagus?
HMMHMMM!!
Very well, I will eat the Cuttlefish!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 3, 2011)

I didn't find it funny and I'm a huge South Park fan


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)

I thought that they really crossed the line with that episode.
























































Cartman's mom acting like an actual parent?





"Unbeleevable!"


----------



## synrgy (May 3, 2011)

Cuttlefish & Asparagus! I couldn't stop laughing for roughly 5 minutes. I also loved the Quickening of the Council of Geniuses. Great stuff.

Cartman crying in hospital after being struck by lightning for the win.


----------



## beneharris (May 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> "Hold on Kyle! I berieve in you!"


ahaha, that was the BEST part. i love that chinese guy


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 4, 2011)

I'm always in for a little Apple-bashing but The Human Centipede parts freaked me out 
I hate that movie!!!


----------



## synrgy (May 4, 2011)

beneharris said:


> ahaha, that was the BEST part. i love that chinese guy



Can't you tell the difference? 

*Japanese*:















*Chinese*:


----------



## Murmel (May 4, 2011)

To me, the difference between Chinese/Japanese is almost as obvious as white and black. But it's just because I'm such a whore for Japan 

Loved the new episode


----------



## beneharris (May 4, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Can't you tell the difference?


haha, in real life, yeah, i could tell the difference.


----------



## synrgy (May 4, 2011)

In the show, it's really all about the voice work. If memory serves, they tend to portray their Chinese characters as having higher pitched voices than their Japanese characters. 

Just think "Shitty Wok, takea order prease!" vs "I berieve in you kyre!!"


----------



## Thep (May 4, 2011)

I'm not fond of Apple and I'm a huge South Park fan, but this episode was a bit of a let down. Seems like they were trying too hard, but the Cartman lines hilarious.


----------



## beneharris (May 5, 2011)

synrgy said:


> In the show, it's really all about the voice work. If memory serves, they tend to portray their Chinese characters as having higher pitched voices than their Japanese characters.
> 
> Just think "Shitty Wok, takea order prease!" vs "I berieve in you kyre!!"




hrey, f you mongorians, don't you break down my shitty wall


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2011)

Wasn't too huge on tonight's episode  I enjoyed last week's but this one was "eh" overall


----------



## josh pelican (May 5, 2011)

The only good parts from the "HUMANCENTiPAD" episode:

"You know mom, the least you could do is kiss me first because I like to get kissed before I get fucked."

"Would you mind loaning me some of your lipstick, mom? Because I wanna at least look pretty the next time you decide to fuck me."

"Yeah, I could use some god damn poontang myself right now."

"[email protected]"

"Dude, Filipino hookers don't get fucked the way I do."

Everything else was... okay.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

MFB said:


> Wasn't too huge on tonight's episode  I enjoyed last week's but this one was "eh" overall


It was fun to watch, but it wasn't really funny.


----------



## slapnutz (May 5, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> "Hold on Kyle! I berieve in you!"



Best part.


Still have to see "Human Centipede" to get injokes but I hear the movie is crap (no pun intended) .... not gross/shocking crap... just crap crap.... or should I really say "crap crap crap"


----------



## groph (May 5, 2011)

WORST. EPISODE. EVER.

Then the one that was on last night, about the Comedy Awards and the Germans not being funny and Tyler Perry and whatnot, SECOND. WORST. EPISODE. EVER.

I'm also a huge SP fan. Season 15 is not starting off well for me. A lot of Season 14 sucked too.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, Ep. 2 didn't for much for me. I loved the fact that Funnybot was a Dalek, especially when he yelled "EXTERMINATE!" But that was really it for the episode.


----------



## groph (May 5, 2011)

OH LERRRD


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 5, 2011)

I had to read the English subtitles to understand what the german guys were saying


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

MFB said:


> Wasn't too huge on tonight's episode  I enjoyed last week's but this one was "eh" overall



I feel the opposite.


----------



## Hallic (May 12, 2011)

just watched the one with Royal pudding(episode 3 season 15)

Damn it sucked.

What up with all the bashery against canada?


----------



## DVRP (May 12, 2011)

They always make fun of Canada, but I fucking always love it. Everyone else here does too haha.


----------



## synrgy (May 12, 2011)

I've enjoyed all 3 episodes so far, though I'll agree that the comedy awards episode was pretty weak all things considered. Bear in mind that Trey & Matt are also currently running a show on Broadway, so to say they are spread thin is putting it rather lightly.

The Canadian episodes have been some of my all time favorites over the years. From the one that made Canada out to be the Land of Oz, to Canada on Strike (I'm not your buddy, Guy!!) to this week's episode, I think it's some of the best work they do.

My girlfriend (a resident of Perth, Ontario) also approves.


----------



## beneharris (May 12, 2011)

DVRP said:


> They always make fun of Canada, but I fucking always love it. Everyone else here does too haha.



haha, i loved the episode. my favorite was the pudding


----------



## Hallic (May 13, 2011)

i just think they overdid it a little bit, hte bashery, just over the line of funnyness


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody catch last nights episode? You could have told me that was the final episode, and I would have believed you


----------



## synrgy (Jun 9, 2011)

Last night's was great!

I also thoroughly enjoyed City Sushi last week, particularly since in this thread we were just pointing out the differences between Japanese and Chinese on South Park. It was great to see an episode featuring both.

A Tweety? (Season 15, Episode 6) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

Meh, last night's episode was a peice of shit.

It was only kind of bad, but either I zoned out near the end or they ended on a cliff hanger. I'm going to guess that tween wave was something along the line of crunkcore or some other -core, as the kids that the news report had shown appeared to be scene kids, the primary, or maybe only, audience of crunkcore.

City Sushi wasn't bad, but this season hasn't had too many good episodes.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 12, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Anybody catch last nights episode? You could have told me that was the final episode, and I would have believed you



i thought so too. for a second i had sad thoughts of the show ending after that one!


----------



## Variant (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It was only kind of bad, but either I zoned out near the end or they ended on a cliff hanger. I'm going to guess that tween wave was something along the line of crunkcore or some other -core, as the kids that the news report had shown appeared to be scene kids, the primary, or maybe only, audience of crunkcore.



Indeed, the episode was essentially about being too old to "get it" anymore, and I'm pretty sure Matt & Trey fit into that context at this point... with no clue what's current to even make fun of.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 14, 2011)

Variant said:


> Indeed, the episode was essentially about being too old to "get it" anymore, and I'm pretty sure Matt & Trey fit into that context at this point... with no clue what's current to even make fun of.



And also about the series itself, how the stories where getting redone, but more and more ridiculous. 







"Come on, breeches!"


----------



## Edika (Jun 14, 2011)

So far season 15 is pretty indifferent. Season 14 started quite weakly also but had some good episodes afterwards. Up to season 10 I was very into this show but gradually started getting disappointed afterwards.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 24, 2011)

Apparently Matt and Trey have been talking about this "season without comedy" thing for a while, and the last episode may be the harbinger of that. If they actually do it, I will certainly applaud it. I personally found "You're getting old" to be one of the best episodes in quite a while. A more serious, somber tone suits the show somehow.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 26, 2011)

Really disappointed with this season of South Park so far. A couple of interesting ideas, most recently I quite liked the whole 'it sounds like shit' thing as a comment on each generations view of the next's music. But on the whole, I haven't actually laughed at anything, and it's been pretty boring. I hope it is just because they were busy with their musical, and things will return to form in future episodes...


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 27, 2011)

South park's been going downhill for years now. Most of the gags centred around current events are paper thin and obvious. I really miss the days of the surreal, character-led episodes of south park.

Scott Tenorman Must Die being a particularly good example


----------



## Thep (Jun 27, 2011)

I disagree, I think last season was brilliant. Hopefully things will change for this horrible season.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so far behind in my South Park viewing... I may have to just start watching one a night until I catch up. I just don't get that much time these days though!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys are crazy. I think this season has been awesome so far. Crack Baby Athletic Association? Hilarious. I loved Cartman as a Southern slave-owner, and the parallels they drew between slave ownership and college sports. "Student Ath-ul-etes? Hoho, that's brilliant, Sir!" 

I mean, whenever I try to go back and watch the first several seasons, they're really hard to watch having become used to all the improvements they've made to the animation and story telling. While this certainly isn't their best season ever, I do think it's on par with most of their prior work. I mean, these are the episodes for which they won Emmy's:

2009 for "Margaritaville."
2008 for One Hour Programming for "Imaginationland."
2007 Won for "Make Love, Not Warcraft."
2005 Won for "Best Friends Forever."

I'd say one or two of the episodes from this season easily rival those.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 28, 2011)

synrgy said:


> You guys are crazy. I think this season has been awesome so far. Crack Baby Athletic Association? Hilarious. I loved Cartman as a Southern slave-owner, and the parallels they drew between slave ownership and college sports. "Student Ath-ul-etes? Hoho, that's brilliant, Sir!"



Yeh the central joke of that episode doesn't really work for us over here as I wouldn't think many people here are aware of the whole college athlete's business. Then again I'm not into sports at all so I could be wrong about that. I did find the bits where Kyle was trying to justify himself to Stan without any prompting quite funny though.

I have actually been watching some older episodes and the newer ones are really weak in comparison. They've always had their good and bad days, and certain eras of the show suffer from certain problems (there was a while, for example, where seemingly every episode would end with them saying 'you know, I've learned something today', which even as an ironic joke got really old), but I've found that in each half series there's usually at least one or two great episodes. This time, nothing...


----------



## synrgy (Jun 28, 2011)

So, favorite episodes?

The first one that always comes to mind for me is Good Times With Weapons. I'm not sure I've ever laughed harder than I did the very first time this image appeared on my TV:


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jun 28, 2011)

It's got to be Guitar Queer-O, Krazy Kripples or You Got Served, there's probably more I love but those three are the most distinct I can remember.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 28, 2011)

My top five, in no order, is Super Best Friends, 200, 201, The Biggest Douche in the Universe, and Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 28, 2011)

Royal Pudding has been the only good episode so far this season.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 28, 2011)

My gauge is whether or not an episode makes me laugh. Not just 'I thought that was funny', but I actually laugh, physically, out loud.

Funnybot was the only episode so far this season that didn't get any laughs from me. All the rest have been winners. I still _liked_ Funnybot, but it was forgettable.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh, well there you go, for me very little has made me laugh. Funnybot was actually a highlight for me.

Surprised at the offence taken about Canadians over that episode. It was more of a spoof of the Royal Wedding which took place that week over here, which I found quite funny but I kind of wondered if they've got the idea from this: YouTube - &#x202a;TODAY ON XANTIAR (MeeBOX)&#x202c;&rlm;

Favourite episodes, of the top of my head.... Cartoon Wars (great pair of episodes, and I just loved it for totally slaying Family Guy), Best Friends Forever, and maybe Guitar Queer-o. I'm sure there's more if I could remember.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2011)

synrgy said:


> My gauge is whether or not an episode makes me laugh. Not just 'I thought that was funny', but I actually laugh, physically, out loud.



Same, Royal Wedding is the only one that managed to do that.


----------



## Shrooms (Jul 15, 2011)

South Park hasn't made me laugh since Season 8. Even then, it was only 1 or 2 episodes. They're getting simpler and simpler with their humor and it's just dumb.


----------



## ProgJazzMath (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahahaha South Park is the most ridiculous show ever. I love the one about the fish sticks joke where the only person who doesn't get it is kanye west  and of course he ends up taking carlos mencia's head off with a baseball bat.


----------



## hwfg1 (Jul 18, 2011)

My favorite episode of South Park is the one with the Succubus. "And he said, 'I'mma need about tree-fiddy!' and I said, 'No you god damned loch ness monstah!'"

I do agree that as the series has progressed, it's gotten worse. It makes me sad. There are some great episodes in the past few seasons, though


----------

